# Want To Sell: Stihl NOS 36/40/44/48/52 trimmer parts $150 shipped for all



## chainsawman2011 (Aug 21, 2016)

I got a box of parts I would like to sell including carb kits, piston rings, air filters, trimmer heads and other small parts. All nos parts from a local dealer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Sep 29, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Oct 23, 2016)

Bump hard to find nos stihl trimmer parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Nov 12, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsawman2011 (Apr 10, 2018)

Bump make offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

